# [Solved] Hald don't start

## individual

Hello.

I've reached the problem which I can't solve by myself. I've searched forum and google for some hints - without success.

My hald don't start. It's added to default runlevel (dbus too) 

```
/etc/init.d/hald start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR: hald failed to start
```

hal itself:

```
hald --verbose=yes

22:06:44.914 [I] hald.c:669: hal 0.5.11

22:06:44.914 [I] hald.c:678: Will daemonize

22:06:44.914 [I] hald.c:679: Becoming a daemon
```

and then:

```
hal-device

Could not initialise connection to hald.

Normally this means the HAL daemon (hald) is not running or not ready.
```

my dbus

```
D-Bus Message Bus Daemon 1.1.20
```

Hal is: 0.5.11-r1

Kernel is: vanilla 2.6.27_rc7 and gentoo 2.6.26-r1 (I have to use 2.6.27 because of Intel 5100 wifi card)

system: amd64 on intel core 2 duo (HP dv5 laptop)

I use paludis:

```
paludis --info

paludis 0.30.1               

Paludis build information:   

    Compiler:                

        CXX:                   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4 p1.0)

        CXXFLAGS:              -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse             

        LDFLAGS:               -Wl,-O1                                          

        DATE:                  2008-09-26T21:53:04+0200                         

    Libraries:

        C++ Library:           GNU libstdc++ 20080519

    Reduced Privs:

        reduced_uid:           101

        reduced_uid->name:     paludisbuild

        reduced_uid->dir:      /var/tmp/paludis

        reduced_gid:           409             

        reduced_gid->name:     paludisbuild    

    Paths:

        DATADIR:               /usr/share

        LIBDIR:                /usr/lib64

        LIBEXECDIR:            /usr/libexec

        SYSCONFDIR:            /etc        

        PYTHONINSTALLDIR:      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages

        RUBYINSTALLDIR:        /usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/x86_64-linux

Environment:

    Format:                    paludis

    Config dir:                /etc/paludis

    World file:                /var/db/pkg/world

Repository layman:

    format:                    unavailable

    location:                  /var/db/paludis/repositories/layman

    sync:                      tar+http://git.exherbo.org/layman_repositories.tar.bz2

    sync_options:                                                                    

Repository installed-virtuals:

    format:                    installed_virtuals

    root:                      /                 

Repository virtuals:

    format:                    virtuals

Repository gentoo:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /usr/portage

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false           

    binary_keywords:                           

    binary_uri_prefix:                         

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /usr/portage/metadata/cache

    distdir:                   /usr/portage/distfiles     

    eapi_when_unknown:         0                          

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0                          

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass        

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false                     

    layout:                    traditional                

    names_cache:               /usr/portage/.cache/names  

    newsdir:                   /usr/portage/metadata/news 

    profile_eapi:              0                          

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0

    securitydir:               /usr/portage/metadata/glsa                      

    setsdir:                   /usr/portage/sets                               

    sync:                      rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage         

    sync_options:                                                              

    use_manifest:              use                                             

    write_cache:               /var/cache/paludis/metadata                     

    Package information:

        app-admin/eselect-compiler: (none)

        app-shells/bash:       3.2_p33    

        dev-java/java-config:  1.3.7 2.1.6

        dev-lang/python:       2.4.4-r13 2.5.2-r7

        dev-python/pycrypto:   2.0.1-r6          

        dev-util/ccache:       (none)            

        dev-util/confcache:    (none)            

        sys-apps/baselayout:   2.0.0             

        sys-apps/openrc:       0.2.5             

        sys-apps/sandbox:      1.2.18.1-r2       

        sys-devel/autoconf:    2.13 2.61-r2      

        sys-devel/automake:    1.10.1-r1 1.4_p6 1.5 1.7.9-r1 1.8.5-r3 1.9.6-r2

        sys-devel/binutils:    2.18-r3                                        

        sys-devel/gcc-config:  1.4.0-r4                                       

        sys-devel/libtool:     1.5.26                                         

        virtual/os-headers:    2.6.26 (for sys-kernel/linux-headers::installed)

Repository installed:

    format:                    vdb

    location:                  /var/db/pkg

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    names_cache:               /var/db/pkg/.cache/names

    provides_cache:            /var/db/pkg/.cache/provides

    root:                      /

Repository kde:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /var/paludis/repositories/kde-testing

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false

    binary_keywords:

    binary_uri_prefix:

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /var/empty

    distdir:                   /usr/portage/distfiles

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass /var/paludis/repositories/kde-testing/eclass

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false

    layout:                    traditional

    master_repository:         gentoo

    names_cache:               /var/paludis/repositories/kde-testing/.cache/names

    newsdir:                   /var/paludis/repositories/kde-testing/metadata/news

    profile_eapi:              0

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0

    securitydir:               /var/paludis/repositories/kde-testing/metadata/glsa

    setsdir:                   /var/paludis/repositories/kde-testing/sets

    sync:                      git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git

    sync_options:

    use_manifest:              use

    write_cache:               /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

Any ideas?

----------

## overkll

I hope you don't have an Intel e1000e ethernet on that thing.  If you do, you should steer clear of 2.6.27 kernels.  A quick google search for "2.6.27 AND e1000e"...

Aside from that, does

```
/etc/init.d/hald start --verbose
```

reveal any additional useful information?

----------

## individual

I didn't know about the bug of e1000e driver. But according to LKML thread it's the same driver as is in 2.6.26 and therefore it may be a X+kernel problem or even hardware itself.

I'll add output of :

```
/etc/init.d/hald start --verbose
```

in the evening. 

Just to mention - the same problem is with hal 0.5.10 and 0.5.11-r1 and r3. 

Hal-0.5.9 can't compile.

Edited 21:17.

Output of: 

```
/etc/init.d/hald start --verbose
```

```
 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR: hald failed to start
```

So nothing more that was previous.

----------

## darc

I've got same problem for maybe 2 months or even more but I run ~x86 and didn't really need hal.

----------

## individual

Unfortunatelly I need hal. Without it I can't set and monitor power of my lap (lm_sensors) doesn't work.   :Sad: 

----------

## Mr. Tao

I suffer from the same problem. Same symptoms and so far I have no clue what is the cause.

EDIT: I've noticed you use paludis (like I do) so I thought this might be the link. I installed hal using emerge now and it starts now like expected.

----------

## darc

I dont use paludis. 

Maybe you should try to set useflag hal in /etc/make.conf and recompile world with --new-use and post results of course.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ups I forgot you have paludis.

----------

## individual

It's strange.

```
emerge hal
```

gives me working hald. There must be some bug in paludis.

So this is a tip for all who can't start hald.

----------

## will824

Hey people!.

In my case I was having the same hal problem runing the script: /etc/init.d/hal start

Then tried to check what was the program verbose by running: hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no

There was an error regarding not being able to access the fdi-cache dir. After some research, I realized the directory:

/var/cache/hald did not exist. I simply created it and voila... it works!.

Hope this can be of help too.

I also use only Paludis. Idea is that Paludis might not create such directory.

----------

## gustafson

I had the same issue with paludis.  You are right, it won't create the directory.  Info here:

http://paludis.pioto.org/faq/different.html#mkdir

----------

